# Long term soap bar storage ?



## Jonhy (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi everyone, im wondering if anyone has experience with storing soaps for long term ? 1-10 years .

Im interested in making enough and maybe sealing some soap bars in mylar bags with the oxygen removed or sealed in mylar bags with moisture absorbers.

or putting them in jars and removing the oxygen but that would take far too many jars to make a large enough supply.


Also if anyone has experience with doing that,did you ever get D.O.S ?



Thanks !


----------



## nebetmiw (Dec 12, 2013)

You do not need to seal it.  Soap will be just fine on a shelf for many years without problems.  There are a few here that have found soap in their house that old and older and used it just fine.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 12, 2013)

I agree, you don't need to do anything special to a good bar.  Just put them away and use them when you need to.  I have a few 3 years old and they are just fine and dandy.


----------



## Jonhy (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks for the reply's! What do you think would be the best place to store large amounts of the soap ? and how should it be placed ? should it be on top of each other or its better not ? i dont plan on putting any wrapper on the soap as ill be doing like 2-3 years worth or more.What would be the best container ? rubbermaid tub ,5 gallon bucket and should it be closed hermetically or what not ?


----------



## Feather (Dec 17, 2013)

I have soap that is 3-4-5-6-7-8 years old. The first year I leave them open to the air on a soap rack, then packed in one layer in cardboard boxes, in a cool dry place, unsealed. In a garage or basement.

If you leave them unwrapped and they are scented, they will eventually lose most of their scent after many years.

Soap tends to pull humidity from the air, so a very humid summer will leave them slightly damp. Just wipe them down.

They will work just fine, most of mine are 40% lard, none of them developed DOS even over all the years.

I unwrapped a scented bar that was wrapped in plastic for at least 5 years, yesterday. It still had a lovely lavender-rosemary scent. If you plan to store scented soap, don't put it in containers with other scented soaps or the soaps will be indistinguishable scent-wise. I'm not storing scented soaps open to the air for a year anymore. I'll wrap them in plastic and label them at 5-8 weeks, to keep the scent in them. I'll leave the unscented ones unwrapped.

I hope that helps.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 17, 2013)

I have stored them wrapped in cigar bands in baseball card storage boxes.  They work great.


----------



## kazmi (Dec 17, 2013)

I have some stored in a shoe box and others store in plastic tubs.  The scent is lasting longer for the ones in the plastic tub.


----------

